# Uefa: nuovo FPF dal 2022.



## admin (24 Marzo 2021)

Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi". Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.


----------



## kipstar (24 Marzo 2021)

eh !? 
spendi quanto hai bisogno ma non sprecare.....
quindi addio ffp?


----------



## Djici (24 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi". Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.



Strano che facciano così proprio ora dove real Barca e juve hanno bisogno più che mai di spendere.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (24 Marzo 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Strano che facciano così proprio ora dove real Barca e juve hanno bisogno più che mai di spendere.



Infatti, ma il problema si pone anche per Elliott, che scusa userà per non farlo ?


----------



## Stex (24 Marzo 2021)

non ci vuole tanto a capire che il salary cap è l'unico modo x risparmiare.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (24 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi". Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.



Elliott voterà contro al 100%, che scusa userebbe per non spendere poi ? Il FFP cosi come è adesso accontenta tutti in realtà, chi non vuole spendere e ha la scusa e chi vuole, invece di fare aumenti di capitale, fa le autosponsorizzazioni


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Marzo 2021)

Quindi l'anno prossimo prendiamo il biondo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi". Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.



La vera mafia sono i procuratori che rubano soldi al sistema calcio, soldi che potrebbero essere destinati ai settori giovanili, alle infrastrutture e all'esperienza per il tifoso..invece finiscono nelle tasche dei protettori dei giocatori a mo di mazzetta

Il Protettore dovrebbe tornare ad essere quello che era prima, un professionista pagato dal suo assistito

comunque soluzione buona per noi, vedremo che succede


----------



## JoKeR (24 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## mark (24 Marzo 2021)

Le cose da fare sono chiaramente salary cap e soprattutto regolamentare i procuratori con tetti massimi di commissioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oppss... *ora che Real Juve e Barca ad esempio hanno problemi cambiano le regole?*
> 
> Il calcio è uno sport stupendo, ma senza credibilità.
> Non è uno sport sano, ma è drogato da mille giochi di potere.
> Il FPP è una ****** pazzesca, per com’è strutturato.



Solo loro eh...tutti i club europei hanno visto i bilanci devastati, smettiamola di fare le vittime perseguitate..

Se davvero cambiasse sta regola per noi potrebbe essere un bene più che per i gobbi, ammesso che ci sia la possibilità di investire dovendo prima chiudere il solito rosso da 150 milioni


----------



## sunburn (24 Marzo 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Le cose da fare sono chiaramente salary cap e soprattutto regolamentare i procuratori con tetti massimi di commissioni.


A mio parere il salary cup potrebbe funzionare solo se accompagnato da una totale revisione del meccanismo dei trasferimenti(=superamento del sistema basato sul cartellino dei calciatori). Non penso che il Mondo del calcio sia pronto per una rivoluzione del genere.


----------



## mark (24 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere il salary cup potrebbe funzionare solo se accompagnato da una totale revisione del meccanismo dei trasferimenti(=superamento del sistema basato sul cartellino dei calciatori). Non penso che il Mondo del calcio sia pronto per una rivoluzione del genere.



Ti do perfettamente ragione, non siamo pronti per il salary cap. Sui procuratori però non ci sono scuse, anche perchè quelli sono soldi che escono dal calcio non è come il costo di un cartellino che rimane comunque all'interno del sistema.


----------



## sunburn (24 Marzo 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Sui procuratori però non ci sono scuse, anche perchè quelli sono soldi che escono dal calcio non è come il costo di un cartellino che rimane comunque all'interno del sistema.


Su questo basterebbe un gentlemen agreement fra i top club, ma anche questo mi sembra fantascienza.


----------



## Marcex7 (24 Marzo 2021)

Il fair play finanziario è un'ottima idea ma strutturata male:Basterebbe allentare un po' le regole per quei club che hanno la possibilità di investire,tutto qui.
Ovviamente dovranno seguire le regole come tutti,ma magari nei primi 3/5 anni si cerca di incentivarli.Più competizione porta a più appeal


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà* "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi"*. Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.


E chi lo stabilisce quanto si può spendere? In base a quali parametri? Spero che non se ne escano con proposte come "% di monte ingaggi in rapporto al fatturato" perchè sarebbe di fatto la prosecuzione del FPF sotto altre forme e non aiuterebbe minimamente a ridurre il gap competitivo.

Anche un tetto ai trasferimenti, oltre ad essere una palese violazione delle norme di libero mercato, creerebbe più problemi che soluzioni. Se il Borussia vuole vendere per 150 milioni Haaland e il Real è disposto ad acquistarlo, perchè mai dovrebbe essere impossibilitato a farlo da un ipotetico tetto di acquisto per il cartellino?

L'unica via per incrementare la competitività e chiudere la triste pagina del FPF è un salary cap vero e serio con un monte ingaggi con tetto sui 200 milioni al max, comprensivo di staff tecnico e atletico. Questo limite costringerebbe i club a scegliere se avere un top 11 da sogno ma primavera come riserve, un 22 equilibrato ma senza nessun top player o un solo grandissimo giocatore ed altri normali. In questo modo credo che a beneficiarne sarebbero anche i giovani del settore giovanile che verrebbero utilizzati per abbassare il monte ingaggi e lasciare spazio di manovra per arrivare ai campioni. Sarebbe una brutta notizia per i mediomen sui 4 milioni.

Giusto per dare qualche cifra: il Bayern ha un monte ingaggi sui 330-340, Manchester City 315, Barcellona 360 etc....Poi ci sono realtà come Borussia Dortmund a 170 e Atletico a 250 milioni. Immaginate se in un periodo di transizione i top club dovessero tagliare più di 100 milioni di ingaggi per rientrare nei parametri....voglio vedere se poi in semifinale andrebbero sempre le stesse 4. Il Real potrebbe sempre prendere gli Haaland a 150 milioni ma la riserva dovrebbe essere un prodotto della Cantera e non un Benzema a fine carriera a 10 netti. 

Per questo non lo faranno mai, mica sono scemi a mettere in discussione lo status quo acquisito e giocarsela sul piano della competenza e delle prestazioni sportive anno per anno. 

Per cui il compromesso migliore sarebbe il ritorno al calcio pre-FPF. All'epoca Perez aveva una potenzia di fuoco nettamente superiore alla nostra eppure in quel periodo abbiamo vinto due Champions ed il Real è uscito per cinque anni di fila agli ottavi. Non potremmo comunque arrivare ai top player ma almeno non saremmo costretti a fare i conti della serva per ogni singola operazione di mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere il salary cup potrebbe funzionare solo se accompagnato da una totale revisione del meccanismo dei trasferimenti(=superamento del sistema basato sul cartellino dei calciatori). Non penso che il Mondo del calcio sia pronto per una rivoluzione del genere.





mark ha scritto:


> Ti do perfettamente ragione, non siamo pronti per il salary cap. Sui procuratori però non ci sono scuse, anche perchè quelli sono soldi che escono dal calcio non è come il costo di un cartellino che rimane comunque all'interno del sistema.



Ma quale problema ci sarebbe nel mettere un salary cap di, ipotesi, 120-150 milioni netti di emolumenti per i giocatori? Ovviamente vigilando che non esistano sistemi con cui si può bypassare il tutto tipo pagamento tramite giri vari di altro o bonus vari che esulino da quel monte salario..

Non mi pare tanto complesso eh..se hai già il monte salario pieno fino a 145 milioni per esempio, e vuoi prendere CR7, devi liberare spazio cedendo qualcuno oppure ti attacchi al c......


----------



## mark (24 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale problema ci sarebbe nel mettere un salary cap di, ipotesi, 120-150 milioni netti di emolumenti per i giocatori? Ovviamente vigilando che non esistano sistemi con cui si può bypassare il tutto tipo pagamento tramite giri vari di altro o bonus vari che esulino da quel monte salario..
> 
> Non mi pare tanto complesso eh..se hai già il monte salario pieno fino a 145 milioni per esempio, e vuoi prendere CR7, devi liberare spazio cedendo qualcuno oppure ti attacchi al c......



Ad esempio per le società che sforerebbero già il salary cap come fai? Questa sarebbe solo una delle problematiche, tra l'altro vedendo i giocatori di oggi andrebbero tutti in arabia ecc pur di prendere 2 milioni in più.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (24 Marzo 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Giusto per dare qualche cifra: il Bayern ha un monte ingaggi sui 330-340, Manchester City 315, Barcellona 360 etc....Poi ci sono realtà come Borussia Dortmund a 170 e Atletico a 250


Il bayern ha un monte ingaggi lordo, stando ai documenti dei calcio e finanza, da 198 mln, mentre il Man Utd da 398


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Ad esempio per le società che sforerebbero già il salary cap come fai? Questa sarebbe solo una delle problematiche, tra l'altro vedendo i giocatori di oggi andrebbero tutti in arabia ecc pur di prendere 2 milioni in più.



Ma suvvia dai..in NBA per vincere un anello si riducono l'ingaggio e comunque tutti rispettano i contratti, qua devo credere che uno forte invece che giocare la CL a 25 anni va in Arabia? e comunque peggio per lui..

Per chi oggi sfora (non so quanti siano, dipenderebbe dal salary che per me dovrebbe essere molto più basso, tipo 120 massimo che sono 4.8 netti a testa su una rosa di 25 giocatori eh..farei pure 90 io) gli dai 3 anni di proroga per mettersi in regola

E nota che parlo di netto, così le tassazioni diverse non incidono..

Dai su..basterebbe volerlo..ma poi come fanno i top club che fanno incetta di figurine? o i protettori che ti portano tizio a zero ma gli devi dare 8 milioni netti e pagare una mazzetta?..per esempio io vieterei i pagamenti di compensi dai club ai protettori..


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Marzo 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Il bayern ha un monte ingaggi lordo, stando ai documenti dei calcio e finanza, da 198 mln, mentre il Man Utd da 398


Grazie delle segnalazione. Ho verificato in un sito attendibile che si occupa di analisi dei bilanci di squadra calcistiche e il monte ingaggi ufficiali nel 2020 dovrebbero essere questi:

Bayern Monaco - 315 milioni
Manchester United - 384 millioni (si riferisce al 2019)
Real Madrid - 411 milioni 
Barcellona - 487 milioni
Manchester City - 365 milioni (si riferisce al 2019)
PSG- 370 milioni (si riferisce al 2019)
Atletico Madrid - 242 milioni (ma si riferisce al 2019, quindi con Suarez sarà abbondantemente sopra 250)
Borussia Dortmund - 215 milioni


----------



## Alerossonero69 (24 Marzo 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Grazie delle segnalazione. Ho verificato in un sito attendibile che si occupa di analisi dei bilanci di squadra calcistiche e il monte ingaggi ufficiali nel 2020 dovrebbero essere questi:
> 
> Bayern Monaco - 315 milioni
> Manchester United - 384 millioni (si riferisce al 2019)
> ...



Boh, cito CalcioeFinanza
"Stipendi Bayern Monaco 2020 2021 – La lista completa
Ecco riportata la lista completa (in milioni di euro, lordi):
Robert Lewandowski – 19,5
Manuel Neuer – 18
Leroy Sané – 17
Thomas Muller – 15
Lucas Hernandez – 13
Jerome Boateng – 12
Douglas Costa – 12
David Alaba – 10
Joshua Kimmich – 10
Leon Goretzka – 10
Kingsley Coman – 8
Serge Gnabry – 8
Corentin Tolisso – 7
Niklas Sule – 7
Javi Martinez – 6
Alexander Nubel – 5,5
Alphonso Davies – 5
Benjamin Pavard – 5
Eric Maxim Choupo-Moting – 3,5
Marc Roca – 2,8
Tanguy Nianzou Kouassi – 2
Bouna Sarr – 1,9
Jamal Musiala – 0,4
Ron-Thorben Hoffman – 0,1"
Essendo che specificano lordi, io ho semplicemente sommato tutti gli stipendi della rosa e mi è uscito 198, sicuro avrò sbagliato qualcosa


----------



## uolfetto (24 Marzo 2021)

Tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi magari vuol dire che possiamo spendere meno di adesso, quindi mi risparmierei le battutine su Elliott che vota contro...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi". Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.



Ovviamente rimarrà regolare il continuare a non pagare gli stipendi  anche perché non posso avere il tetto sugli stipendi se non li pago


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2021)

non una gran notizia per iliot, non vale più ora la scusa... se ne deve inventare un'altra.
arriva a puntino per i più indebitati, tra i quali, stranamente, i ladri.


----------



## Marilson (24 Marzo 2021)

siamo in assoluto la societa' piu' penalizzata in assoluto a livello europeo, costretti addirittura un anno a non giocare le coppe. Nessun altro ha pagato quello che abbiamo pagato noi, veramente uno scandalo senza precedenti


----------



## sunburn (24 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare tanto complesso eh..se hai già il monte salario pieno fino a 145 milioni per esempio, e vuoi prendere CR7, *devi liberare spazio cedendo qualcuno oppure ti attacchi al c......*


Ma infatti è proprio questo il motivo per cui vedo difficile che si faccia un salary cup in assenza di modifiche al sistema dei trasferimenti. In un sistema in cui il trasferimento di un giocatore di livello può fruttare al club, mettiamo, 70/80 milioni, non penso che i club possano accettare di correre il rischio di trovarsi in una situazione in cui l'alternativa sia svendere il giocatore o pagare una luxury tax. 
Credo che un salary cup si potrà avere solo quando sarà previsto anche un meccanismo più fluido dei trasferimenti.


----------



## mil77 (24 Marzo 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> non ci vuole tanto a capire che il salary cap è l'unico modo x risparmiare.



Che però è contro le regole della libera concorrenza


----------



## Manchester2003!! (24 Marzo 2021)

Salvano le ***** ,semplice.


----------



## mil77 (24 Marzo 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Strano che facciano così proprio ora dove real Barca e juve hanno bisogno più che mai di spendere.



In teoria è il contrario...chi ha soldi può spenderli prima con fpf no


----------



## JoKeR (24 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo loro eh...tutti i club europei hanno visto i bilanci devastati, smettiamola di fare le vittime perseguitate..
> 
> Se davvero cambiasse sta regola per noi potrebbe essere un bene più che per i gobbi, ammesso che ci sia la possibilità di investire dovendo prima chiudere il solito rosso da 150 milioni



Si hai ragione tu, infatti Agnelli non sta facendo pressioni.

Non mi sembra di avere fatto la vittima, ma forse sei tu che scordi che il Milan è l'unica squadra di un certo livello punita dalla Uefa (2017) e che si è auto-esclusa dalle coppe (2019).


Nessuna mania di persecuzione, noi abbiamo fatto pena per anni, ma che l'Uefa sia una roba brutta a livello di oligopolio lo capirebbe anche un bambino di due anni.
Se proprio l'Uefa vuole fare la brava padrona di casa controlli lei i passaggi di proprietà dei club, come il nostro passaggio a cinesi-fake.
E lo blocchi.

Ma la mia visione è troppo ampia, colpa mia che guardo al modello americano della NBA, che assicura, pur con mille problemi, soldi - competitività - spettacolo - equità. Per tutti. 7 vincitori diversi negli ultimi 10 anni (con la dinastia Golden State iniziata grazie alle scelte al draft di Curry-Thompson-Green).


----------



## mil77 (24 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale problema ci sarebbe nel mettere un salary cap di, ipotesi, 120-150 milioni netti di emolumenti per i giocatori? Ovviamente vigilando che non esistano sistemi con cui si può bypassare il tutto tipo pagamento tramite giri vari di altro o bonus vari che esulino da quel monte salario..
> 
> Non mi pare tanto complesso eh..se hai già il monte salario pieno fino a 145 milioni per esempio, e vuoi prendere CR7, devi liberare spazio cedendo qualcuno oppure ti attacchi al c......



Il primo il salary cup è contro le norme comunitarie sulla libera concorrenza. Secondo perché se il barca fattura 1 milione deve avere 150k di ingaggi netti uguali al Milan che fattura 200k? Molto più facile passi la luxuri tax. Superi i 150k paghi una tassa in percentuale che si divide tra gli altri club che fanno la stessa competizione


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il primo il salary cup è contro le norme comunitarie sulla libera concorrenza. Secondo perché se il barca fattura 1 milione deve avere 150k di ingaggi netti uguali al Milan che fattura 200k? Molto più facile passi la luxuri tax. Superi i 150k paghi una tassa in percentuale che si divide tra gli altri club che fanno la stessa competizione



anche il FPF è contro le norme sul libero mercato, ma qui dentro eravate tutti pro sta pagliacciata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Marzo 2021)

Leggo tanta gente che parla di salary cap.

Ma ho la certezza che pochissimi sanno di cosa parlano e delle conseguenze.

Io posso sintetizzarla cosí: coloro che adesso se la prendono con il FPF , all’applicazione del salary cap diventerebbero pazzi, lo odierebbero come niente prima.

Poi le considerazioni sarebbero 10.000 .... dall’applicabilitá, alle conseguenze.p, a chi ne guadagna.

Ricordo che il salary cap non nasce per creare equilibrio nella competizione, ma nasce per garantire un utile alle proprietá delle squadre (che prima erano tutte in perdita).

Poi se qualcuno vuole e non si va fuori tema ne possiamo discutere. Io conosco bene il SC essendo un grande appassionato di NBA e curioso della parte economica legata al mercato.

Ribadisco comunque che molti non colgono le conseguenze di una sua adozione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo il motivo per cui vedo difficile che si faccia un salary cup in assenza di modifiche al sistema dei trasferimenti. In un sistema in cui il trasferimento di un giocatore di livello può fruttare al club, mettiamo, 70/80 milioni, non penso che i club possano accettare di correre il rischio di trovarsi in una situazione in cui l'alternativa sia svendere il giocatore o pagare una luxury tax.
> Credo che un salary cup si potrà avere solo quando sarà previsto anche un meccanismo più fluido dei trasferimenti.



Ovviamente il salary cap funziona senza costo dei cartellini.
In nessuna parte del mondo che adotta il salary cap ci sono trasferimenti di contratti di calciatori a seguito di corrispettivo economico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche il FPF è contro le norme sul libero mercato, ma qui dentro eravate tutti pro sta pagliacciata.



Invece é il punto focale della discussione e se vogliamo anche il punto debole del FPF e anche il motivo che lo rende aggirabile, contestabile.

Il salary cap non é in nessuna parte del mondo un regolamento federale (ossia un ente statale o di organizzazioni di stati che fissa regole che devono essere rispettate), é sempre un contratto privato sottoscritto dai partecipanti ad un’unica LEGA di squadre, privata è chiusa. Insomma, é un contratto che se non rispettato dai sottoscrittori puó essere impugnato in un tribunale come un normale contratto.

Per questo motivo, la precondizione per l’adozione del salary cap é la creazione di una Lega europea (super o normal fate voi) nella quale tutti i membri sottoscrivono questo contratto.

Solo cosí avrebbe valore.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo tanta gente che parla di salary cap.
> 
> Ma ho la certezza che pochissimi sanno di cosa parlano e delle conseguenze.
> 
> ...



Pensavo la stessa cosa.
Tra l'altro mi pare che sfugga a tutti il concetto che il Salary Cap non potrà essere assoluto, per le norme di libero mercato che fondano l'UE, quindi saranno comunque parametrate al fatturato, in pratica non cambierà niente in rapporto al FPF di oggi se non che i giocatori non potranno chiedere qualunque cifra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione tu, infatti Agnelli non sta facendo pressioni.
> 
> Non mi sembra di avere fatto la vittima, ma forse sei tu che scordi che il Milan è l'unica squadra di un certo livello punita dalla Uefa (2017) e che si è auto-esclusa dalle coppe (2019).
> 
> ...



Il Milan è uno dei club calcistici coi bilanci più disastrosi del mondo, con dei rossi da 100 milioni ci siamo inventati una campagna acquisti da 240 milioni per poi oltretutto vedere che il presidente del club, un cinese sconosciuto, è sparito nel nulla dopo aver perso il club perché non era in grado di onorare i propri debiti..

Ditemi un esempio di un altro top club che ha vissuto qualcosa di simile..forse non si è percepito abbastanza ma questo glorioso club ha rischiato di finire con le carte in tribunale..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che però è contro le regole della libera concorrenza



Ma cosa centra la libera concorrenza? Parliamo di leghe chiuse, le regole le stabilisce chi gestisce la lega..allora pure il FPF è contro al libera concorrenza!
Il punto è che io che sono l'UEFA e gestisco la CL ti dico che se vuoi partecipare il monte saalry della tua rosa deve essere massimo X..o ti adegui o stai fuori, stop.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo il motivo per cui vedo difficile che si faccia un salary cup in assenza di modifiche al sistema dei trasferimenti. In un sistema in cui il trasferimento di un giocatore di livello può fruttare al club, mettiamo, 70/80 milioni, non penso che i club possano accettare di correre il rischio di trovarsi in una situazione in cui l'alternativa sia svendere il giocatore o pagare una luxury tax.
> Credo che un salary cup si potrà avere solo quando sarà previsto anche un meccanismo più fluido dei trasferimenti.



Magari sarebbe anche un modo per vedere i contratti più rispettati dai giocatori..ricordiamo sempre che se uno va a fine contratto a livello di bilancio costa zero..magari vedremmo un abbassamento dei costi dei cartellini (e volesse il cielo che sparissero le mazzette ai procuratori)


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi". Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.



Inevitabile che succeda. Ma non si tratta di una decisione strategica, quanto necessaria per bloccare l'emorragia e non morire dissanguati.

Allo stato attuale delle cose, ovviamente per le conseguenze della pandemia, nessuna squadra rispetto ne puo rispettare i parametri del FPF, che infatti è sospeso, e al ECA hanno già previsto che questa situazione rischia di durare a lungo. Si capisce quindi che il FPF non ha senso applicarlo piu.

Quindi adesso stanno pensando ad un corpo di norme che possano essere applicare alla situazione attuale e con uno scopo preciso: GIOCARE.

Perche vedo che qui dentro, ma lo noto in generale, proprio non si vuol capire che tutte le societa che non hanno un grande fratelli alle spalle che possa ripianare le perdite SPARIRANNO DAL CALCIO PROFESSIONISTICO nel giro dei prossimi 12 mesi.

Finora c'è una sorta di patto di non belligeranza. I giocatori hanno accettato la riduzione degli stipendi (anche qui al Milan), agenti giocatori e società hanno accettato il ritardo dei pagamenti di stipendi, commissioni e cartellini. Il calcio europeo vive uno stato di sospensione surreale e precario.

D'altro canto, le emittenti non ci pensano nemmeno a rinnovare i contratti TV ai costi attuali, si veda il caos che sta succedendo in questi giorni in Italia. Gli sponsor ancora meno, molti di loro perlomeno (la prima cosa che taglia una società in difficoltà è ovviamente il budget per pubblicità e sponsorizzazioni, questo penso che sia intuibile da chiunque).

Fino a quando i vari soggetti (società creditrici, fornitori, giocatori, agenti) accetteranno il mantenimento dello stato di sospensione, il castello di carta sta in piedi. Appena succederà che uno di questi rompa l'equilibrio intentando una causa per insolvenza verso una sola delle società di calcio, e partirà un effetto domino che spazzera via tutto il mondo del calcio come lo conosciamo oggi.

Per conseguenza, società storiche e gloriose spariranno dal calcio professionistico, a meno che, come sta succedendo, la UEFA non tolga tutti i limiti all'immissione di capitali esterni, leggasi fondi stile Elliott, ovvero alla speculazione estrema.

Ma quello che mi fa ridere è leggere che l'abolizione del FPF possa servire a "spendere quanto si vuole"... questo fa ridere. L'abolizione del FPF serve per permettere che subentrino soggetti che con aumenti di capitale saldino i debiti, paghino gli stipendi e in sostanza evitino il fallimento delle società.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inevitabile che succeda. Ma non si tratta di una decisione strategica, quanto necessaria per bloccare l'emorragia e non morire dissanguati.
> 
> Allo stato attuale delle cose, ovviamente per le conseguenze della pandemia, nessuna squadra rispetto ne puo rispettare i parametri del FPF, che infatti è sospeso, e al ECA hanno già previsto che questa situazione rischia di durare a lungo. Si capisce quindi che il FPF non ha senso applicarlo piu.
> 
> ...



chiariscimi il concetto, perchè c'è un punto che non mi ingrana.

se uno non rispetta il fpf non è che fallisce o non si iscrive al campionato, semplicemente non fa le coppe. chiunque anche adesso può cacciare tutti i soldi che vuole.
togliere il fpf produrrebbe solo l'effetto di poter continuare a giocare le coppe, non "non fallire", che è un concetto slegato.
se uno ha i soldi e la volontà di metterli, li mette a prescindere.
però .... non fare le coppe per certe realtà è un danno economico e di immagine più grosso che per altre.

diciamo che real, barca, juve ecc non vogliono non far le coppe. 

saranno anche tutte in perdita le società, ma ci sarà quella che fa -50 e quella che fa -250. 
allora a questo punto se alla uefa fossero corretti e non mafiosi (ahahahahaha) ed il FPF fosse quella gran trovata che tanto sentivo decantare qui mesi fa, potrebbero semplicemente dire che per qualche anno invece di ZERO si accetta il -100.
ma probabilmente questa soluzione scontenta i pesci grossi che sono quelli che perdono più milioni da questa crisi.

questo discorso lo faccio senza conoscere i numeri ma sono sicuro che sia così più o meno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inevitabile che succeda. Ma non si tratta di una decisione strategica, quanto necessaria per bloccare l'emorragia e non morire dissanguati.
> 
> Allo stato attuale delle cose, ovviamente per le conseguenze della pandemia, nessuna squadra rispetto ne puo rispettare i parametri del FPF, che infatti è sospeso, e al ECA hanno già previsto che questa situazione rischia di durare a lungo. Si capisce quindi che il FPF non ha senso applicarlo piu.
> 
> ...



Anche io ho sorriso leggendo i commenti “adesso vediamo che scusa usano”.

Ma quali scuse? Scusate se evito il fallimento della societá? Scusate se pago gli stipendi?
Scusate se eravamo alle porte del tribunale e adesso siamo alle porte della CL?

Che poi Singer, nella sua casetta a Londra, sai quanto si preoccupa di inventare scuse per giustificare la politica societaria ai tifosi?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiariscimi il concetto, perchè c'è un punto che non mi ingrana.
> 
> se uno non rispetta il fpf non è che fallisce o non si iscrive al campionato, semplicemente non fa le coppe. chiunque anche adesso può cacciare tutti i soldi che vuole.
> togliere il fpf produrrebbe solo l'effetto di poter continuare a giocare le coppe, non "non fallire", che è un concetto slegato.
> ...



IL FPF è già sospeso per due stagioni, proprio perchè nessun club lo potrebbe rispettare.

Da quanto si legge, la ECA prevede che l'impatto della pandemia sia molto lungo, ovvero che i club non torneranno ad avere i ricavi pre covid magicamente in pochi anni, quindi stanno discutendo con la UEFA su nuove norme piu realistiche legate al momento.

Ad oggi è chiaro che il FPF non impedisce aumenti di capitale per salvare una società, ma come ben sappiamo noi al Milan questo ne viola le norme facendo scattare le sanzioni o nella migliore delle ipotesi il Settlement Agreement.

Siccome i contratti in essere non si possono cambiare, dunque le società quello che c'è da pagare lo devono pagare, la UEFA aprirà la possibilità di soggetti terzi di immettere capitali (che tradotto significa: Benvenuto ai fondi come Elliott), senza incorrere in sanzioni, mentre parallelamente di inventeranno nuove norme per cercare di bloccare le spese dei club, tipo luxury tax eccetera.

Questo, per come la vedo io, è necessario per far riequilibrare i costi dei club in rapporto ai ricavi di oggi. Con la pandemia, le perdite come sappiamo sono di miliardi di euro per il calcio, a fronte di costi che per contratti firmati non diminuiscono di un centesimo, insomma non ci vuole una laurea ad Harvard per capire che se non intervengono subito il calcio verrà spazzato via e il prossimo anno non si giocheranno ne coppe ne campionati, come successe se ricordi diversi anni fa in NBA prima della riforma dei salary cap.

Quindi da un lato interverranno permettendo azioni per salvare il calcio, in pratica, dall'altro inventeranno nuove norme per cercare di evitare che l'arrivo di soggetti speculatori non facciano di nuovo schizzare alle stelle i costi come pre FPF. In pratica, piu capitali ma anche regole per costi rapportati ai ricavi, in modo da evitare un nuovo pesante indebitamento del sistema calcio.

Per farti un esempio, se non entra un fondo a rilevare quote dell'Inter, dunque a pagare debiti e stipendi, cosa fa l'Inter l'anno prossimo? Il Real accetterà di non vedere ancor un centesimo per la cessione di Hakimi? E i giocatori accetteranno di vedere arrivare i loro stipendi col contagocce? Appena salta una ruota di questo ingranaggio, l'Inter verrà dichiarata insolvente e le conseguenze è chiaro quali saranno. A meno che appunto non si permetta a qualcuno di intervenire con l'immissione di capitali, in pratica quello che fa Elliott da qualche anno e per il quale siamo stati sanzionati.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche io ho sorriso leggendo i commenti “adesso vediamo che scusa usano”.
> 
> Ma quali scuse? Scusate se evito il fallimento della societá? Scusate se pago gli stipendi?
> Scusate se eravamo alle porte del tribunale e adesso siamo alle porte della CL?
> ...



Si fa un po' sorridere. Non so se forse io vivo in un sogno, ma c'è o non c'è una pandemia mondiale?
Gli stadi sono chiusi o sbaglio?
I club chiudono bilanci da centinaia di milioni di rosso o me lo sono sognato stanotte?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> IL FPF è già sospeso per due stagioni, proprio perchè nessun club lo potrebbe rispettare.
> 
> Da quanto si legge, la ECA prevede che l'impatto della pandemia sia molto lungo, ovvero che i club non torneranno ad avere i ricavi pre covid magicamente in pochi anni, quindi stanno discutendo con la UEFA su nuove norme piu realistiche legate al momento.
> 
> ...



Infatti il rischio grosso che vedo é che in regime di sospensione del FPF qualche fondo sovrano operi per accaparrarsi tutto quello che c’é sul continente, ipotizzo.... Donnarumma, Messi e Ronaldo insieme a Mbappé e Neymar al PSG... cose cosí.

In vacanza della legge qualcuno puó fare un boccone della competitivitá.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche io ho sorriso leggendo i commenti “adesso vediamo che scusa usano”.
> 
> Ma quali scuse? Scusate se evito il fallimento della societá? Scusate se pago gli stipendi?
> Scusate se eravamo alle porte del tribunale e adesso siamo alle porte della CL?
> ...



no no qui sei fuori strada. ci hanno raccontato per 3 anni che non potevano spendere per rientrare nei paletti del tuo amato FPF.
non ce lo siamo sognati. non parlavano d''altro.
ora cosa diranno?
facevano prima a dire che non vogliono spendere più del necessario, invece che accampare scuse e dire che vogliono tornare ai fasti di un tempo e amenità varie.
l'obiettivo è rimettere in linea e vendere per guadagnare. poche balle. usurai schifosi.


----------



## mil77 (25 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa centra la libera concorrenza? Parliamo di leghe chiuse, le regole le stabilisce chi gestisce la lega..allora pure il FPF è contro al libera concorrenza!
> Il punto è che io che sono l'UEFA e gestisco la CL ti dico che se vuoi partecipare il monte saalry della tua rosa deve essere massimo X..o ti adegui o stai fuori, stop.
> 
> 
> ...



Non è così tanto è vero che le nuove regole saranno discusse con la commissione europea e portate al parlamento europeo


----------



## mil77 (25 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche il FPF è contro le norme sul libero mercato, ma qui dentro eravate tutti pro sta pagliacciata.



Sempre detto che il FPF fosse contro la libera concorrenza, ma nessuno ha mai fatto alcun ricorso sulla materia. Mentre il questo caso le nuove regole saranno decise direttamente con UE e quindi dubito seriamente possano approvare il salary cup


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo tanta gente che parla di salary cap.
> 
> Ma ho la certezza che pochissimi sanno di cosa parlano e delle conseguenze.
> 
> ...



Come funziona esattamente ? è sul singolo giocatore o sul totale degli stipendi ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> IL FPF è già sospeso per due stagioni, proprio perchè nessun club lo potrebbe rispettare.
> 
> Da quanto si legge, la ECA prevede che l'impatto della pandemia sia molto lungo, ovvero che i club non torneranno ad avere i ricavi pre covid magicamente in pochi anni, quindi stanno discutendo con la UEFA su nuove norme piu realistiche legate al momento.
> 
> ...



Stampate questo intervento e appendetelo in camera. 
Bisogna parlare se le cose si conoscono.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti il rischio grosso che vedo é che in regime di sospensione del FPF qualche fondo sovrano operi per accaparrarsi tutto quello che c’é sul continente, ipotizzo.... Donnarumma, Messi e Ronaldo insieme a Mbappé e Neymar al PSG... cose cosí.
> 
> In vacanza della legge qualcuno puó fare un boccone della competitivitá.



Non credo, anche se il rischio ci sarebbe. Penso che dietro lo scudo della modifica del FPF i club vorranno portare avanti norme per ridurre e contenere i costi del calcio. Diciamo che colgono il momento per rinegoziare con le parti.

Essenzialmente "ridurre gli sprechi" vuol dire questo, ovvero i contratti monstre dei giocatori (che sono in costante crescita) e soprattutto le super commissioni agli agenti.

Sono assestamenti periodici del sistema che fa enorme difficoltà a regolarsi in tempi normali. Nel 2008, in seguito al terremoto dei derivati e Subprime, nacque il FPF. Nel 2022 in seguito alla pandemia ci saranno nuove norme, un nuovo FPF, che secondo me servira per salvare il calcio subito e piu nel lungo periodo per mantenere il sistema sostenibile.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come funziona esattamente ? è sul singolo giocatore o sul totale degli stipendi ?



Sul totale degli stipendi, se sfondi il limite paghi una luxury tax. Sarebbe l'unico modo per riavere finalmente i top player distribuiti su più squadre e spezzare i monopoli nazionali e internazionali delle elite calcistiche, per questo non lo applicheranno mai.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo tanta gente che parla di salary cap.
> 
> Ma ho la certezza che pochissimi sanno di cosa parlano e delle conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Caro Zosimo, forse per evitare confusione si può cambiare termine e non usare "Salary Cap" che rimanda appunto a quello applicato dal NBA che per ovvie ragioni non sarebbe replicabile nel calcio. Il tema è che, a mio parere, il principale difetto del FPF risiedeva nell'implicito premio concesso alle società in grado di fatturare molto, anche e soprattutto per ragioni completamente esterne al calcio. Per come intendo io lo sport, dovrebbero essere premiate le società che si distinguono per meriti sportivi e non quelle che riescono a stringere importanti contratti commerciali. Mi risponderai che prima del FPF succedeva la stessa cosa ed è vero....ma fino ad un certo punto. Perez e Moratti hanno spesso anche più di Berlusconi ma se il Milan ha vinto di più è perchè è stato più bravo nello scouting e nella gestione della società. Con l'attuale FPF chi arriva a fatturare certe cifre diventa immune da errori (quando è stato l'ultimo mercato azzeccato dal Barcellona?) e chi invece deve risalire la china è costretto a non sbagliare nulla per evitare o di ridimensionarsi a livello tecnico o di incappare in una sanzione UEFA.

Non è necessario istituire una superlega per imporre un limite al monte ingaggi. Basterebbe un accordo tra le federazioni partecipanti all'UEFA, così come era stato fatto per il FPF. Se poi il Salary viola le norme di libero mercato, cosa dire allora del FPF? Non posso mettere link ma non credo avrai difficoltà a trovare articoli di avvocati seri, non certo i primi che passano, che spiegano come il FPF vada contro le leggi di mercato della UE. 

Insomma siamo sinceri: SE davvero volessero migliorare la competitività, lo farebbero. Troverebbero un modo per farlo ma non è certo interesse dei top club europei giocarsela sullo stesso piano degli altri. Ma stiamo parlando solo di fantasie, di ipotesi utopistiche perchè la UEFA troverà sicuramente il modo di imporre un regolamento che ristabilisca le gerarchie e ci costringerà a vedere per 24.567 volta le solite 4-5 ai quarti di finale di Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> IL FPF è già sospeso per due stagioni, proprio perchè nessun club lo potrebbe rispettare.
> 
> Da quanto si legge, la ECA prevede che l'impatto della pandemia sia molto lungo, ovvero che i club non torneranno ad avere i ricavi pre covid magicamente in pochi anni, quindi stanno discutendo con la UEFA su nuove norme piu realistiche legate al momento.
> 
> ...



l'nba non l'ho mai seguita, buio pesto.
però ripeto il fpf non c'entra con l'iscrizione al campionato, quindi col fallimento. è una cosa relativa alle coppe.
queste sono modifiche per salvare la champions più che il calcio. perchè forse a qualcuno non piace una champions senza spagnole, ladri e psg (o altri, non lo so). Ma moralmente non è giusto che chi era messo peggio gli anni scorsi saltava le coppe mentre chi sarà messo peggio il prossimo anno abbia questa possibilità.

e poi questa cosa è dedicata a quelli che si spippettavano sul fpf dicendo che era indispensabile per preservare il sistema calcio. si è visto... una bolla di sapone.sistema basato sui pagherò e sulle finte plusvalenze.
ed ora, proprio quando qualcuno non ce la fa più, si cambia.
cambiare è indispensabile ma forse era più giusto far diversamente.

capitolo inter: non può pagare? perchè? perchè il padrone non ha soldi o non può spenderli?
come qualsiasi squadra l'inter ha un padrone, se non paga per qualsiasi motivo, fallisce.
suning può spendere quello che vuole, se non rispetta i parametri del fpf semplicemente e giustamente sta fuori dalle coppe.

il real vuole giustamente i soldi e giustamente deve chiederli. suning ricordo che non paga non solo per il covid è......
tu parli di effetto domino ma non so quanti siano nella situazione dell'inter. credo solo loro. 
e chiunque, FPF o no, può entrare all'inter e immettere capitali.
se l'inter ha avuto certi problemi o i ladri han dichiarato un bilancio FALSO solo grazie a plus tarocche... affari loro. trovino i soldi, trovino un partner, se sforano troppo fuori dalle coppe, altrimenti ciao salutano e ripartono dalla lega pro.
capita.

è un discorso difficile anche perchè non sono un superconoscitore dell'argomento. ma non credo sia etico quello che stan facendo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti il rischio grosso che vedo é che in regime di sospensione del FPF qualche fondo sovrano operi per accaparrarsi tutto quello che c’é sul continente, ipotizzo.... Donnarumma, Messi e Ronaldo insieme a Mbappé e Neymar al PSG... cose cosí.
> 
> In vacanza della legge qualcuno puó fare un boccone della competitivitá.



sono 10 anni che real barca psg e city fanno questo. com'è che te ne accorgi solo ora?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'nba non l'ho mai seguita, buio pesto.
> però ripeto il fpf non c'entra con l'iscrizione al campionato, quindi col fallimento. è una cosa relativa alle coppe.
> queste sono modifiche per salvare la champions più che il calcio. perchè forse a qualcuno non piace una champions senza spagnole, ladri e psg (o altri, non lo so). Ma moralmente non è giusto che chi era messo peggio gli anni scorsi saltava le coppe mentre chi sarà messo peggio il prossimo anno abbia questa possibilità.
> 
> ...



Interessante la parte in grassetto. Me lo sto chiedendo da diverso tempo. Credo che le norme, in generale, siano le miglior da applicare in un dato contesto. Il FPF aveva lo scopo di regolare le spese in funzione dei ricavi, necessaria dopo il crollo del 2008, soprattutto di evitare gli indebitamente folli delle società come avveniva tra metà 90 e meta 2000. Noi in Italia abbiamo avuto i casi di Lazio Roma e Parma. Con la pandemia il contesto è cambiato di nuovo, in modo addirittura piu profondo e radicale, per cui serve un nuovo FPF.

Per il resto, in verità TUTTE le società sono nella situazione identica dell'Inter. Tutte, esclusi pochissimi casi tra i quali proprio il Milan. In pratica, solo le società con dietro il grande fratello si salvano. Oppure quelle che in questi anni hanno avuto una gestione attenta equilibrata e virtuosa.

L'Inter è il caso limite perche Suning ha investito tanto per far crescere la squadra, immettendo tante sponsorizzazioni non proprio ortodosse (in pratica debiti mascherati) e aumentando in modo vertiginoso l'indebitamento della società. Nel momento in cui Suning per tanti motivi (alcuni economici, ma tantissimi politici) non riesce piu a garantire certi investimenti, la società non riesce a coprire le perdite dei ricavi per covid, è in altre parole insolvente. A Giugno 2022 dovranno rimborsare 300 milioni del bond emesso, nel frattempo devono coprire le perdite con capitali propri di Suning, insomma l'Inter è davvero appesa a un filo sottilissimo. Io, se devo dire quello che penso, è che a meno di qualche intervento spericolato garantito dalla FIGC e dal governo italiano l'Inter sparirà dal calcio professionistico nel 2022, ad oggi è questa la probabilità piu alta.

Per il FPF, come dicevo, l'Inter è il caso estremo ma in pratica, con misure diverse, tutti i club sono messi nella stessa situazione. Per cui è normale e razionale si siedano e ridiscutano le norme, altrimenti le coppe non si giocano direttamente.


----------



## varvez (25 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che però è contro le regole della libera concorrenza



Lo sarebbe anche il FFP, a dire il vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2021)

Comunque Ragà..siamo onesti..

Gli unici che si fanno tutti sti probelemi siamo NOI milanisti..perché il Milan è l'UNICO top club in europa che ha un fatturato sotto i 500 milioni (addirittura 200..una miseria)..

Se noi fatturassimo in linea con la nostra dimensioni sportiva avremmo zero problemi di FPF e altre c4c4te da contabili...

Il tottenham per dire, sono anni che trattiene Kane, gli da 12 milioni di stipendio e stop..fine dei problemi..l'arsenal paga 18 milioni Ozil e 13 Aubameynag..

Il problema lo abbiamo solo noi, siamo onesti dai..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no qui sei fuori strada. ci hanno raccontato per 3 anni che non potevano spendere per rientrare nei paletti del tuo amato FPF.
> non ce lo siamo sognati. non parlavano d''altro.
> ora cosa diranno?
> facevano prima a dire che non vogliono spendere più del necessario, invece che accampare scuse e dire che vogliono tornare ai fasti di un tempo e amenità varie.
> l'obiettivo è rimettere in linea e vendere per guadagnare. poche balle. usurai schifosi.



No dicevano che volevano aderire al FairPlay finanziario.
Che vogliono una societá in grado di autosostenersi, con i bilanci in equilibrio.

Il caso che il fair play finanziario é sospeso perché cké un buco di centinaia di milioni nei ricavi di ogni societá non migliora questa cosa, anzi la peggiora.

Significa che il nostro equilibrio invece di raggiungerlo tra w anni lo raggiungeremo tra 4, che Elliot dovrá nel frattempo continuare a pompare soldi per coprire i buchi di bilancio.

Non fará mai disavanzo (se non coperto dai futuri ricavi programmati) allo scoop di “fare mercato”.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come funziona esattamente ? è sul singolo giocatore o sul totale degli stipendi ?



Complicato. in sintesi....
La Lega stabilisce un minimo del totale ingaggi che paghi e due limiti massimi: uno “soft” che se superi paghi una tassa alle altre squadre e uno “hard” che non puoi superare.

A questo si aggiungono delle eccezioni (ad esempio una volta ogni x anni puoi offrire un contratto extra di x milioni per un giocatore, ogni anno puoí fare una eccezione per un contratto di y milioni per un veterano, puoi comunque offrire i minimi salariali per completare La Rosa....).

Alcuni effetti....l

Se sei al limite del cap he lo sono quasi tutte) e non scade nessun contratto non puoi prendere nessuno.
Se siete al limite del cap e vuoi acquistare un giocatore che prende 10, devi obbligatoriamente trovare nella tua rosa da dare in cambio giocatori la cui somma di ingaggio faccia 10 e che sia gradita al tuo socio di scambio.
Se ti scade un giocatore che prendeva 2 e uno gli offre 10 sei costretto a lasciarlo andare perché non hai spazio nel cap...

Evvia evvia..l


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Complicato. in sintesi....
> La Lega stabilisce un minimo del totale ingaggi che paghi e due limiti massimi: uno “soft” che se superi paghi una tassa alle altre squadre e uno “hard” che non puoi superare.
> 
> A questo si aggiungono delle eccezioni (ad esempio una volta ogni x anni puoi offrire un contratto extra di x milioni per un giocatore, ogni anno puoí fare una eccezione per un contratto di y milioni per un veterano, puoi comunque offrire i minimi salariali per completare La Rosa....).
> ...



con una piccola postilla. i contratti non hanno valore e gli stipendi vengono garantiti al cambio di franchigia alla quale il giocatore (tranne in pochi casi) non puo rifiutare


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Complicato. in sintesi....
> La Lega stabilisce un minimo del totale ingaggi che paghi e due limiti massimi: uno “soft” che se superi paghi una tassa alle altre squadre e uno “hard” che non puoi superare.
> 
> A questo si aggiungono delle eccezioni (ad esempio una volta ogni x anni puoi offrire un contratto extra di x milioni per un giocatore, ogni anno puoí fare una eccezione per un contratto di y milioni per un veterano, puoi comunque offrire i minimi salariali per completare La Rosa....).
> ...



Chiaro, grazie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque Ragà..siamo onesti..
> 
> Gli unici che si fanno tutti sti probelemi siamo NOI milanisti..perché il Milan è l'UNICO top club in europa che ha un fatturato sotto i 500 milioni (addirittura 200..una miseria)..
> 
> ...



ma di quali problemi parli? noi spenderemmo uguale sia con che senza FPF. anzi ci viene comodo quasi quasi...
però che come è adesso è una mafiata è opinione comune.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No dicevano che volevano aderire al FairPlay finanziario.
> Che vogliono una societá in grado di autosostenersi, con i bilanci in equilibrio.
> 
> Il caso che il fair play finanziario é sospeso perché cké un buco di centinaia di milioni nei ricavi di ogni societá non migliora questa cosa, anzi la peggiora.
> ...



hanno detto migliaia di volte che il FPF ci limitava, lascia stare. è sempre stato usato come capro espiatorio.
le storie che lo rispettavano e volevano aderire sono aumentate DOPO l'esclusione. ma sempre criticando il concetto di FPF.
tant'è che sono andati anche in causa contro la sua "regolarità".

lo so bene che non farà mai divavanzo potendo.. anzi..
affari di elliot se deve pagare a fine anno, a noi riguarda poco perchè meno di così ormai non possiamo più spendere. ed infatti senza covid saremmo più o meno in linea.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante la parte in grassetto. Me lo sto chiedendo da diverso tempo. Credo che le norme, in generale, siano le miglior da applicare in un dato contesto. Il FPF aveva lo scopo di regolare le spese in funzione dei ricavi, necessaria dopo il crollo del 2008, soprattutto di evitare gli indebitamente folli delle società come avveniva tra metà 90 e meta 2000. Noi in Italia abbiamo avuto i casi di Lazio Roma e Parma. Con la pandemia il contesto è cambiato di nuovo, in modo addirittura piu profondo e radicale, per cui serve un nuovo FPF.
> 
> Per il resto, in verità TUTTE le società sono nella situazione identica dell'Inter. Tutte, esclusi pochissimi casi tra i quali proprio il Milan. In pratica, solo le società con dietro il grande fratello si salvano. Oppure quelle che in questi anni hanno avuto una gestione attenta equilibrata e virtuosa.
> 
> ...



la domanda ora è: come fa la juve ad avere il bilancio in pari e una montagnadi debiti? questa è una curiosità mia che non ho mai capito.

poi vorrei far notare che l'inter sarebbe messa così anche senza covid. ti credo se dici che son messe tutte così, ma come è possibile che una lazio sia messa come l'inter? sarà un rapporto di 10 a 1. perciò credo che sarebbe giusto dire una cosa tipo: alle coppe partecipano chi ha problemi fino al livello 3, non oltre.
purtroppo chi va oltre sono i pesci più grossi che avrebbero avuto problemi ugualmente... barcellona che si è rovinato per messi, incapaci e basta. juve, idem... il bayern, per dire, non credo avrà grossi problemi.


----------



## mil77 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la domanda ora è: come fa la juve ad avere il bilancio in pari e una montagnadi debiti? questa è una curiosità mia che non ho mai capito.
> 
> poi vorrei far notare che l'inter sarebbe messa così anche senza covid. ti credo se dici che son messe tutte così, ma come è possibile che una lazio sia messa come l'inter? sarà un rapporto di 10 a 1. perciò credo che sarebbe giusto dire una cosa tipo: alle coppe partecipano chi ha problemi fino al livello 3, non oltre.
> purtroppo chi va oltre sono i pesci più grossi che avrebbero avuto problemi ugualmente... barcellona che si è rovinato per messi, incapaci e basta. juve, idem... il bayern, per dire, non credo avrà grossi problemi.



La juve negli ultimi 3/4 anni non ha praticamente mai avuto il bilancio in pareggio


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la domanda ora è: come fa la juve ad avere il bilancio in pari e una montagnadi debiti? questa è una curiosità mia che non ho mai capito.
> 
> poi vorrei far notare che l'inter sarebbe messa così anche senza covid. ti credo se dici che son messe tutte così, ma come è possibile che una lazio sia messa come l'inter? sarà un rapporto di 10 a 1. perciò credo che sarebbe giusto dire una cosa tipo: alle coppe partecipano chi ha problemi fino al livello 3, non oltre.
> purtroppo chi va oltre sono i pesci più grossi che avrebbero avuto problemi ugualmente... barcellona che si è rovinato per messi, incapaci e basta. juve, idem... il bayern, per dire, non credo avrà grossi problemi.



Debiti e bilancio in pari non sono la stessa cosa, chiaramente. Nel caso della Juve, non è vero che ha bilanci in pari, per niente. Riesce ad averli solo tramite il player trading, a volte vero (come per le cessioni di Pogba Vidal Coman e compagnia) a volte farlocco (come per le plusvalenze col Genoa delle ultime stagioni).

L'indebitamento serve per anticipare gli investimenti. Possono essere di vario genere, verso banche, verso l'azionista di maggioranza (stile Thoir) oppure tramite il collocamento di bond (come hanno fatto Inter e Juve, come fece Fassone). Anche verso l'erario (come il famoso caso della Lazio o oggi del Real). Per certi versi facendo esempi terra terra, il debito è come il mutuo se acquisti casa. Tu contrai un debito con la banca che ripaghi in tot anni con un tasso di interesse, nel frattempo di presume che col tuo stipendio riesci a pagare le rate e campare (ovvero avere un "bilancio" personale positivo). Il problema si pone quando non solo non è positivo, ma rischi di non poter pagare nemmeno le rate del mutuo. Allora cosa succede?

E' metaforicamente il problema di Inter e molte altre in questo momento. Finche i creditori se ne stanno buoni vanno avanti, quando questi escuteranno i debiti saranno dolori.

Riguardo al resto, dipende sempre dai numeri. Sono tutte messe male "realtivamente" ovvero in misura diversa. La Lazio per dire ha bilanci in regola e le entrate sono principalmente diritti TV, dunque garantiti (per ora, vedremo col rinnovo). Il Bayern ha ricavi in gran parte legati a merchandising e sponsor istituzionali, indebitamento quasi nullo, quindi regge il colpo meglio di altri, seppure anche loro non stiano messi benissimo (come ha detto Rumenigge e come dimostra l'addio di Alaba). Insomma bisogna vedere da caso a caso, ma in generale tutte sono messe male e devono fronteggiare gravi problemi di liquidità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma di quali problemi parli? noi spenderemmo uguale sia con che senza FPF. anzi ci viene comodo quasi quasi...
> però che come è adesso è una mafiata è opinione comune.



Il nostro problema legato al fatto che la regola ci vieta di spendere..per noi è un limite, ma appunto, solo per noi perché siamo l'unico top club che ha un fatturato ridicolo..ma come fate a non capire??

Poi che adesso con il covid e milioni e milioni di perdite pensiamo di investire ancora di più è da veri e propri ingrati..ma che pretendiamo? come dire che vai dal ristoratore che è lì con l'acqua alla gola e gli chiedessi di offrirti la cena..


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il nostro problema legato al fatto che la regola ci vieta di spendere..per noi è un limite, ma appunto, solo per noi perché siamo l'unico top club che ha un fatturato ridicolo..ma come fate a non capire??
> 
> Poi che adesso con il covid e milioni e milioni di perdite pensiamo di investire ancora di più è da veri e propri ingrati..ma che pretendiamo? come dire che vai dal ristoratore che è lì con l'acqua alla gola e gli chiedessi di offrirti la cena..



parecchi top club spendono più del consentito aggirando le regole, ed alcuni pretendono questo da elliot.
altri invece se la prendono col FPF perchè credono che senza esso noi spenderemmo di più.

io dico che il FPF è una bella scusa per chi non vuol spendere ed aggirabile per chi vuole spendere. se i nostri non vogliono spendere più di quello che già stan facendo (che li porterà a guadagnare poi, non stanno facendo beneficienza) c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> parecchi top club spendono più del consentito aggirando le regole, ed alcuni pretendono questo da elliot.
> altri invece se la prendono col FPF perchè credono che senza esso noi spenderemmo di più.
> 
> io dico che il FPF è una bella scusa per chi non vuol spendere ed aggirabile per chi vuole spendere. se i nostri non vogliono spendere più di quello che già stan facendo (che li porterà a guadagnare poi, non stanno facendo beneficienza) c'è poco da fare.



Ma voi non capite che non la aggira nessuno in realtà, a parte forse PSG e City..ma gli altri chi?
siamo uno dei 10 club che hanno speso di più in europa nell'ultimo lustro (non guardate solo la voce spesa ma il saldo finale, sono buono pure io a spendere 100 incassando 90) e siamo invece nemmeno nelle prime 20 per fatturato..

Un real non ha bisogno di infrangere nulla perché può spendere..e così praticamente ogni big (lasciamo perdere il calcio inglese)...siamo noi gli unici nobili morti di fame..


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma voi non capite che non la aggira nessuno in realtà, a parte forse PSG e City..ma gli altri chi?
> siamo uno dei 10 club che hanno speso di più in europa nell'ultimo lustro (non guardate solo la voce spesa ma il saldo finale, sono buono pure io a spendere 100 incassando 90) e siamo invece nemmeno nelle prime 20 per fatturato..
> 
> Un real non ha bisogno di infrangere nulla perché può spendere..e così praticamente ogni big (lasciamo perdere il calcio inglese)...siamo noi gli unici nobili morti di fame..



FORSE psg e city??
inter e juve? barca con pjanic arthur? se vuoi negare l'evidenza fai come ti pare.


----------



## mil77 (25 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il nostro problema legato al fatto che la regola ci vieta di spendere..per noi è un limite, ma appunto, solo per noi perché siamo l'unico top club che ha un fatturato ridicolo..ma come fate a non capire??
> 
> Poi che adesso con il covid e milioni e milioni di perdite pensiamo di investire ancora di più è da veri e propri ingrati..ma che pretendiamo? come dire che vai dal ristoratore che è lì con l'acqua alla gola e gli chiedessi di offrirti la cena..



Beh oddio, sul secondo punto chi può investire in tempi di crisi quando gli altri non possono fa gli affari. E teoricamente il Milan problemi di liquidità non dovrebbe averne.


----------



## mil77 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> FORSE psg e city??
> inter e juve? barca con pjanic arthur? se vuoi negare l'evidenza fai come ti pare.



Beh ma quello non è fatto per aggirare il FPF. E' fatto o per sopravvivere o per evitare che l'azionista di maggioranza debba sempre tirare fuori soldi per ripianare le perdite, che vada bene per il FPF è solo una conseguenza. Tanto è vero che le plusvalenze gonfiate le fanno anche squadre che non hanno mai partecipato alle coppe ne che parteciperanno mai (Es. Genoa). Poi c'è stato anche il Caso Chievo/Cesena dove sono stati condannati. Ecco, nulla c'entra con FPF, ma qualche organo si che potrebbe intervenire...


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, la Uefa vorrebbe cambiare l'attuale Fair Play Finanziario dal 2022. Se ne parlerà domani con l'UE. Il nuovo motto sarà "Spendi quanto hai bisogno, ma senza sprechi". Verranno imposto dei tetti a trasferimenti e stipendi. Ma servirà una mano da parte della UE. La decisione, ovviamente, riguarderà anche il Milan.



Non è chiaro esattamente cosa significhi.
Io più che il salary cup metterei una luxury tax.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ma quello non è fatto per aggirare il FPF. E' fatto o per sopravvivere o per evitare che l'azionista di maggioranza debba sempre tirare fuori soldi per ripianare le perdite, che vada bene per il FPF è solo una conseguenza. Tanto è vero che le plusvalenze gonfiate le fanno anche squadre che non hanno mai partecipato alle coppe ne che parteciperanno mai (Es. Genoa). Poi c'è stato anche il Caso Chievo/Cesena dove sono stati condannati. Ecco, nulla c'entra con FPF, ma qualche organo si che potrebbe intervenire...



non credo che sia come dici sinceramente. qualche post più su è stato detto che le plus servono per sistemare il bilancio, e secondo me è così. naturalmente è un "rimandare" il problema negli anni dopo ma non è un risolvere il problema del cacciare i soldi. non è che li crei con le plus tarocche.

di certo, senza queste, inter e juve non potrebbero partecipare alle coppe. non avrebbero mai il bilancio in pari.


----------



## mil77 (25 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo che sia come dici sinceramente. qualche post più su è stato detto che le plus servono per sistemare il bilancio, e secondo me è così. naturalmente è un "rimandare" il problema negli anni dopo ma non è un risolvere il problema del cacciare i soldi. non è che li crei con le plus tarocche.
> 
> di certo, senza queste, inter e juve non potrebbero partecipare alle coppe. non avrebbero mai il bilancio in pari.



Certo che servono x sistemare il bilancio ma indipendentemente dal FPF. Ci sono sempre state anche quando non esisteva il FPF


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> FORSE psg e city??
> inter e juve? barca con pjanic arthur? se vuoi negare l'evidenza fai come ti pare.



Ribadisco, guardatevi i bilanci e guardatevi i fatturati dei top team..e andate a guardare il saldo dei mercati degli ultimi 5 anni..poi ne riparliamo..fatturiamo meno di metà dei gobbi e negli ultimi 5 anni il nostro saldo di mercato è in rosso rispetto al loro di oltre 100 milioni..

L'unica verità è che ci siamo scavati la fossa da soli, anzi, ce l'hanno scavata B&G..per uscirne adesso serve tanto tanto lavoro e tanta tanta bravura..

Intanto torniamo in CL e pensiamo a consolidare sta rosa..con 3-4 accessi alla CL di fila e campionati ben giocati (e magari gli stadi aperti) avremo senza dubbio più libertà di spesa

Quando saremo arrivati ad avere il fatturato in linea con le altre (quindi dai 400 milioni in su) potremo fare ragionamenti diversi


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro esattamente cosa significhi.
> Io più che il salary cup metterei una luxury tax.



Si ma dovrebbe essere una roba gravosissima..tipo se sfori i 120 milioni di salary paghi una luxury tax del 50% sul monte ingaggi totale..della serie, se hai un monte ingaggi da 115 spendi 115..se ha un monte ingaggi di 121 paghi 181,5


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, guardatevi i bilanci e guardatevi i fatturati dei top team..e andate a guardare il saldo dei mercati degli ultimi 5 anni..poi ne riparliamo..fatturiamo meno di metà dei gobbi e negli ultimi 5 anni il nostro saldo di mercato è in rosso rispetto al loro di oltre 100 milioni..
> 
> L'unica verità è che ci siamo scavati la fossa da soli, anzi, ce l'hanno scavata B&G..per uscirne adesso serve tanto tanto lavoro e tanta tanta bravura..
> 
> ...



il fatto che berlusca ci ha scavato la fossa o che le altre fatturano di più non esclude il fatto che alcune altre squadre pompano/taroccano bilanci per rientrare nei parametri.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo che sia come dici sinceramente. qualche post più su è stato detto che le plus servono per sistemare il bilancio, e secondo me è così. naturalmente è un "rimandare" il problema negli anni dopo ma non è un risolvere il problema del cacciare i soldi. non è che li crei con le plus tarocche.
> 
> *di certo, senza queste, inter e juve non potrebbero partecipare alle coppe. non avrebbero mai il bilancio in pari.*



Questo è poco ma sicuro. E' un giochino che sta bene a tutti e del quale tutti approfittano, non solo Inter e Juve, proprio tutti.

Poi ci sono società bene gestite che non ne hanno bisogno per sistemare i PROPRI bilanci, vedi l'Atalanta, eppure stanno al gioco aiutando le altre (in particolare la Juve) a farlo.

E noi non ne siamo fuori. L'abominevole trattativa Bonucci-Caldara-Higuain rientra nel medesimo giochino. Il problema è che noi, per nostra incapacità e incompetenza, finiamo per indossare la maschera del cog...ne, siamo quelli che ci rimettono sempre.

Negli ultimi due anni il quadro sembra cambiato, si muoviamo con un po' piu di accortezza e capacità, non sempre ma spesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è poco ma sicuro. E' un giochino che sta bene a tutti e del quale tutti approfittano, non solo Inter e Juve, proprio tutti.
> 
> Poi ci sono società bene gestite che non ne hanno bisogno per sistemare i PROPRI bilanci, vedi l'Atalanta, eppure stanno al gioco aiutando le altre (in particolare la Juve) a farlo.
> 
> ...



be la trattativa bonucci non è stata fatta per taroccare il bilancio ma perchè bonucci voleva andarsene e costava uno sproposito.
nello stesso tempo loro volevano disfarsi del trippa. è stato un gioco di incastri.
purtroppo caldara si è rivelato un disastro ma come trattativa per me è stata fatta bene avendo il diritto per il trippone. la juve ha pianto fino allo scorso anno per essersi poi trovata sia bonucci che higuain in rosa con stipendi assurdi.

ma a parte questo noi mai mai una valutazione pompata. guarda rebic-silva... li si che abbiam fatto la figura degli asini per me (nonostante con cifre così basse passi tutto in cavalleria)


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be la trattativa bonucci non è stata fatta per taroccare il bilancio ma perchè bonucci voleva andarsene e costava uno sproposito.
> nello stesso tempo loro volevano disfarsi del trippa. è stato un gioco di incastri.
> purtroppo caldara si è rivelato un disastro ma come trattativa per me è stata fatta bene avendo il diritto per il trippone. la juve ha pianto fino allo scorso anno per essersi poi trovata sia bonucci che higuain in rosa con stipendi assurdi.
> 
> ma a parte questo noi mai mai una valutazione pompata. guarda rebic-silva... li si che abbiam fatto la figura degli asini per me (nonostante con cifre così basse passi tutto in cavalleria)



Beh no se ci pensi. Caldara la Juve lo ha preso per 20 milioni e rivenduto a noi per 35 senza che abbia fatto nemmeno una presenza.

Fu una valutazione palesemente taroccata come l'intera trattativa, che genero una plusvalenza farlocca alla Juve che contribui a sostenere i costi per l'acquisto di CR7.

Come scrivevo poco sopra, noi di solito siamo dalla parte del cog..one in queste trattative, ma siamo complici anche noi come tutti.

O ne sei estraneo del tutto, o ne sei parte. Tertium non datur.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh no se ci pensi. Caldara la Juve lo ha preso per 20 milioni e rivenduto a noi per 35 senza che abbia fatto nemmeno una presenza.
> 
> Fu una valutazione palesemente taroccata come l'intera trattativa, che genero una plusvalenza farlocca alla Juve che contribui a sostenere i costi per l'acquisto di CR7.
> 
> ...



Verissimo, pero' tu puoi fare tutti i magheggi che vuoi, ma prima o poi i soldi veri vanno tirati fuori, e li non si ride più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh no se ci pensi. Caldara la Juve lo ha preso per 20 milioni e rivenduto a noi per 35 senza che abbia fatto nemmeno una presenza.
> 
> Fu una valutazione palesemente taroccata come l'intera trattativa, che genero una plusvalenza farlocca alla Juve che contribui a sostenere i costi per l'acquisto di CR7.
> 
> ...



ma no qua non sono d'accordo. la juve lo aveva preso a gennaio '17 ma lasciato all'atalanta per 1 anno e mezzo. li le prestazioni avevano fatto credere a tutti che caldara quei 35 li valesse. noi (in generale) eravamo esaltati per aver "fregato" caldara alla juve. se ti ricordi la juve voleva fare solo lo scambio bonucci-higuain ma noi avevamo messo il veto senza caldara. la sensazione era di un milan che ha "estorto" caldara (fortissimo in teoria) alla juve perchè loro avevano bisogno di sbolognare higuain per fare spazio a CR.
poi è andata da schifo, si. tutti e 3 i calciatori non hanno mantenuto le aspettative.

io credo che il milan sia proprio fuori dalle plus tarocche. ma questo non per difenderci, o colpevolizzarci. è un modo per non dar speranze inutili ai tifosi. se elliott iniziasse a fare dei pjanic-arthur poi vedi il bilancio a zero e ti arrabbi perchè non spende. invece ora vedi -100 e ti arrabbi meno. ti ripeto basta vedere rebic-silva. non c'è neanche un'occasione che conferma la tua ipotesi di caldara.

se ricordi ci chiedevamo perchè per partecipare alla uefa dove siamo stati esclusi non facessimo (o avessimo fatto) porcherie in stile juve...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma no qua non sono d'accordo. la juve lo aveva preso a gennaio '17 ma lasciato all'atalanta per 1 anno e mezzo. li le prestazioni avevano fatto credere a tutti che caldara quei 35 li valesse. noi (in generale) eravamo esaltati per aver "fregato" caldara alla juve. se ti ricordi la juve voleva fare solo lo scambio bonucci-higuain ma noi avevamo messo il veto senza caldara. la sensazione era di un milan che ha "estorto" caldara (fortissimo in teoria) alla juve perchè loro avevano bisogno di sbolognare higuain per fare spazio a CR.
> poi è andata da schifo, si. tutti e 3 i calciatori non hanno mantenuto le aspettative.
> 
> io credo che il milan sia proprio fuori dalle plus tarocche. ma questo non per difenderci, o colpevolizzarci. è un modo per non dar speranze inutili ai tifosi. se elliott iniziasse a fare dei pjanic-arthur poi vedi il bilancio a zero e ti arrabbi perchè non spende. invece ora vedi -100 e ti arrabbi meno. ti ripeto basta vedere rebic-silva. non c'è neanche un'occasione che conferma la tua ipotesi di caldara.
> ...



OK la vedo in modo diverso. Per me aiutammo la Juve a prendere CR7 di fatto mettendo in piedi una trattativa a prezzi gonfiati (con tutto quello che si puo dire, Caldara non poteva valere quanto Bonucci, alla fine furono in pratica scambiati a pari valore). Per me fu da subito una trattativa catastrofica, sempre criticata, dove Marotta impose tutte le condizioni e noi siamo stati al gioco. Ho sperato fino all'ultimo che saltasse...

Per il resto, parlando in generale, sono d'accordo. Noi in generale le plusvalenze farlocche non le imbastiamo, al limite ne siamo complici se boh in qualche modo sembra possa essere utile.

Elliott mi pare chiaro finora non abbia paura a chiudere bilanci in rosso sangue e pagarne le conseguenze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> OK la vedo in modo diverso. Per me aiutammo la Juve a prendere CR7 di fatto mettendo in piedi una trattativa a prezzi gonfiati (con tutto quello che si puo dire, Caldara non poteva valere quanto Bonucci, alla fine furono in pratica scambiati a pari valore). Per me fu da subito una trattativa catastrofica, sempre criticata, dove Marotta impose tutte le condizioni e noi siamo stati al gioco. Ho sperato fino all'ultimo che saltasse...
> 
> Per il resto, parlando in generale, sono d'accordo. Noi in generale le plusvalenze farlocche non le imbastiamo, al limite ne siamo complici se boh in qualche modo sembra possa essere utile.
> 
> Elliott mi pare chiaro finora non abbia paura a chiudere bilanci in rosso sangue e pagarne le conseguenze.



si si mi ricordo che su questa cosa l'abbiamo sempre vista diversa. io non ero entusiasta di higuain ma mi piaceva l'idea di scambiare bonucci con caldara. perchè bonucci prendeva 8 ed era troppo criticato.. io ancora oggi la vedo una buona operazione perchè alla fine dei conti ci ha permesso di liberarci di bonucci (circa 22-26M annui totali per altri 3-4 anni non ricordo) con "solo" 6 mesi di tassa higuain (18M per 6 mesi).

assolutamente preferiscono chiudere in rosso piuttosto che pompare. dal momento che volgiono aggiungere il minimo indispensabile è anche giusto così secondo me. a che serve pjanic-arthur? a chiudere in pari quest'anno ma ad essere appesantito per 3-4 anni successivi... no grazie. tanto questi nodi vengono poi al pettine. certo che se mi dicessero che ne facciamo uno a giugno perchè da agosto elliot inserisce uno sponsor da 30-50M annui allora direi magari.........


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece é il punto focale della discussione e se vogliamo anche il punto debole del FPF e anche il motivo che lo rende aggirabile, contestabile.
> 
> Il salary cap non é in nessuna parte del mondo un regolamento federale (ossia un ente statale o di organizzazioni di stati che fissa regole che devono essere rispettate), é sempre un contratto privato sottoscritto dai partecipanti ad un’unica LEGA di squadre, privata è chiusa. Insomma, é un contratto che se non rispettato dai sottoscrittori puó essere impugnato in un tribunale come un normale contratto.
> 
> ...



io sono contro il salary cup e contro il fpf. Entrambe le cose sono contro il libero mercato. Però non è accettabile che si difenda una parte e si critichi l'altra. Non è coerente.


----------

